# Vacuum Hose Diagram



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone have or know where I could get a diagram of vacuum hoses for a 1990 NIssan Pulsar with a 1.6L


Thanks
Chuck


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I can post some, or if you'd like to purchase the factory service manual for your car I've got that too! You won't believe how much info they have!


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldnt mind the manual but if you could post the diagram for now I would appreciate it.


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

NewbieNX said:


> I wouldnt mind the manual but if you could post the diagram for now I would appreciate it.[/QUOT
> 
> oops forgot how much for the manual


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I think I'll let it go for $25 + shipping, the last time i checked they were $80 at the dealer. PM me your address and I can figure how much shipping will be. I'm looking up the diagram(s) right now.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I don't have the diagram or manual for the pulsar but this is for the '89 sentra whcich has the GA16i like your XE pulsar hope these help, *EDIT* The pics are too big to post on here, PM your email address and I'll send them that way.


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> Ok, I don't have the diagram or manual for the pulsar but this is for the '89 sentra whcich has the GA16i like your XE pulsar hope these help, *EDIT* The pics are too big to post on here, PM your email address and I'll send them that way.




Hey Minute Rice Thanks , Thanks, Thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

No problem!


----------

